# need help with my mth smoke unit/won't produce smoke



## steamerafan2011 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have recently purchased an mth railking general train. I was trying to change out the scent of the smoke in my smoke unit, and I think that I have put too much in it! The fluid is coming out(?), and making it's way toward the bottum of my engine-can only remove a small amount on the outside of train. Can I open it up and remove the excess fluid, or will it simply evaporate in time? Most of the time they were kept in box, but am now giving them a dust-free area to be displayed. Is the smoke unit ruined? It will not produce smoke, and the fluid has been coming out of the area underneath where the on/off switch is. Was going to tip it over, but was worried about the fluid going into the engine. Please help me figure out if I need to get it repaired or wait for the fluid to dry up!



confused train newby


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Determine if it generates heat.
Check for bad connections
Determine if the heater element is bad.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't have an MTH loco, but I do have a smoke unit from Walthers and the Hot Box BBQ shack.

Both will eventually smoke if they are filled too full with fluid.

I use one of these










If I get too happy with the smoke fluid and have to remove some.

Good luck.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When I did that, I used a can of air and just blew a bunch of the extra fluid out, started working right away.


----------



## joe7034 (Feb 3, 2011)

Since we are on the topic of smoke..... I have a Williams Southern Pacific GS-4 4-8-4, 
Iam running around the ceiling, I did not fill the smoke the unit because I was afraid it would stain the ceiling. My question is am I hurting the unit by running it dry? 
thanks in advance Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have the smoke unit turned on, PUT FLUID INTO IT, you'll cook the wick and heating element if you don't. If you don't want smoke, turn the smoke unit off, do not run it dry.

Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## wilbwworker (Mar 4, 2011)

How do you turn the smoke unit off? Just disconnect one of the leads?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Disconnect the lead or turn the smoke switch off if the engine has one.


----------

